# switching sump to sump



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im going to be switching my 25 gal sump to a 40 gal sump , can i just move the sand and micro algee and over to the new one, or is there something special i have to do??


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

you should just be able to move it over if it is the same tank water and SG.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have a deep sand bed (~6"+)in your sump, by mixing up the sand at the bottom you may be releasing toxins into the water.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i have around 3 inchs in the bottom of the refeguim, the sump has been running for 8 months or so,


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thatll probably be fine, just know that if you mix it and smell extremely bad odour, you have toxins. Add some carbon for a week if you dont regularly use it.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i always use carbon, and d-nitrate, thank you for your help


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

my sump now has like 2 lbs of live rock, can i just add the 40 lbs to my new sump , or a little at a time?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

bleuboy_188 said:


> my sump now has like 2 lbs of live rock, can i just add the 40 lbs to my new sump , or a little at a time?


It is always a good idea to make changes slowly with our tanks.

All changes cause a ripple effect in the life cycles.

The 40LBS of rock will need to cycle. If you drop it all in at once, your tank will have elevated levels of amonia/nitrite/nitrate while this happens. It will stress out any coral/fish you have.

If the rock is "fresh" from a LFS, then you will have more cycling than if you get it used. Either way, there will be a spike in levels. Your goal should be to keep it low.


----------

